
Show HN: Loading Squares – Recursive CSS - bamblehorse
https://codepen.io/Bamblehorse/full/WJppwg/
======
bamblehorse
I played around with the animation but settled on this one. Might hurt your
eyes a bit. But the nested div's is the main takeaway.

------
bamblehorse
Check out more here: [https://recurss.github.io/](https://recurss.github.io/)

------
simondever
Crashes my Firefox Mobile 59.0.2 instance every time before page even renders.
That must be one sweet animation.

~~~
bamblehorse
I'll try and make it a bit more mobile friendly. It was glitchy on my phone
too. Sorry about that.

EDIT: Added will-change: transform and translateZ(0) but it's just a bit
intense for a mobile I think

~~~
simondever
Oh no need for a sorry, I'm not bothered. I am actually just intrigued Firefox
didn't handle it more gracefully.

